# need some review on my side (fatee design)



## rotijohn (Oct 22, 2011)

Dear all, please give me some comment on my e commerce site,

Fatee Design

Thanks, appreaciate your comment.


----------



## Beolight (Jan 21, 2012)

Best of luck with new site

There does not seem to be a lot of products

Clicking female tee shirt link and you have no products

I don't understand the use of the robot cover for model faces in the photos

Your tag line We serious doodle? Doesn't really make sense

If your market is outside of your home country you need to add xxl options to sizes

Also you need a bit blurb about tee shirt quality, hopefully you don't use cheapo tee shirts that will last about 2 washes. Probably add customer reviews

Overall the designs look good and work well lose the robot head on the photo shots too creepy


----------



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

I actually love the robot faces, i think its a great idea. iv not seen that done before. 
I like your designs, and your website is nice and tidy, but you need to keep designing and get more products up!


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

How much it cost to have built?


----------



## rotijohn (Oct 22, 2011)

build this site? approx USD200.


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

rotijohn said:


> build this site? approx USD200.


Not bad for ecommerce site it has an admin section to?


----------



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

I dont understand why people pay hundreds for a simple site like this. I have no coding experience whatsoever and i built Political T Shirts, Funny & Rude T Shirts, Anarchy T Shirts. from scratch (apart from a pre made template). there are thousands of pre made templates that you can download for free.


----------



## Beolight (Jan 21, 2012)

321go said:


> I actually love the robot faces, i think its a great idea. iv not seen that done before.
> I like your designs, and your website is nice and tidy, but you need to keep designing and get more products up!


There you go your first bit of SEO

Stick up an online poll on your Facebook account or blog (can you do a poll on twitter?)and ask your customers should the robot heads stay or go, encourage them to pass it on to their friends to vote. To make bigger impact give a few free tee shirts to the best comments


----------



## Shokeapparel (Jan 25, 2012)

Greetings from Australia,

Your site is cool, good original ideas. How is the business treating you?


----------



## rotijohn (Oct 22, 2011)

Business not very good, but we have few more design coming out this month. especiallty valentines day tee.


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

love the designs. but the products are limited. keep uploading more designs.

For SEO, there is no descriptions or keywords, it's hard for SE to find out what's your website focus on. Then how others to find your website?


----------

